# hmpk black dragon spawn



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

male
View attachment 616977


View attachment 616985
female[/ATTACH]


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

*Awesome pair*

Awesome pair looking forward to see how it goes.


----------



## Isabella15 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful pair! Can't wait to see how their babies will turn out


----------



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

*pics of the fry*

they growing nice


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

So many cute little fry. How old are they now?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, I can't wait to see how they grow up!


----------



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

Jarred seven males today will Post some pics tommorow


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ooh nice! cant wait for the pics!


----------



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

*Sorry for taking so long to post results*

Some males


----------



## trinibettas (May 18, 2014)

*Hmpk black dragons*

Some more


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Cool


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice coloring already, good pairing!


----------

